# Is She Interested in Me?



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

Here goes my story!

I met a woman in my practice (am a doctor) who came for a routine medical examination. She took an appointment in my practice and called me twice to tell me that she would be comming on a specific date. She e-mailed me to ask me what is required for the examination. I gave her online and telephone advices professionally.

As she is living a out of the town she wanted the examination to be on weekends as she wanted to go back to work on monday (the flight was on Monday and Friday).

I agreed to do the exam on saturday (my off day except for emergencies). I usually send the results to concerned bodies online. 

She kept on calling me if I sent it, when I am going to send it ... and the calls were very frequent. At last I told her I sent it and even after that she called several times to thank me.

I also liked her and chatted about general issues when she called. 

One day I failed to pick one of her calls as I forgot my phone at home. She din't call after that, neither did I.

I am interested in her but I thought it wouldn't be appropriate to ask her.

Is there any sign here that she is interested in me? She was calling me by my first name all the time she called. And she introduced me with her first name.

She is single, 39 and am separated 43. I have a feeling for her and I felt she has a feeling for me too.

What are the signs that women show when they are interested in men? Please help!! Should I call her back? What should I tell her? 

I am illitrate when it comes to dating!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Could be she's interested in you. Could also be she's setting you up to be blackmailed for a sexual assault or other ethics violation. Could also be she's a drug seeker. Could also be she's setting you up to be an armed robbery victim. I'm just a cop, but I avoid meeting women without a witness or being recorded. Doctors write prescriptions, so druggies are interested in them. Doctors are generally believed to have money, so thieves are interested in them. "In God, we trust." Use caution with everyone else. 
Is this a woman you have never laid eyes upon and actually know nothing at all about? If so, why would you be interested in an unknown and why would she?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I would exercise caution here. It's probably best if you meet women outside of your medical practice.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Business is business and pleasure is pleasure. Mixing the two almost always ends badly.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't pursue anything with her. Part of my reason for saying this is that I just think it's a bad idea in general for a doctor to date their patients. But additionally, this whole thing just sounds suspicious. 

I find it odd that she would see a doctor so far out of her town that she had to fly there for a routine exam. That would be reserved for a specialist, for me. She kept calling to get her results. If it was a routine exam, then she shouldn't have been anxious; she would have been expecting things to be fine. The constant calling tells me she was expecting you to possibly find something and was anxious to know. Calling several times to thank you could have been relief that whatever she thought you might find wasn't found. 

I'd just leave it alone. Find a woman outside your practice to date. And be cautious with female patients within your practice.


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

Dear Members,
Thank you for your wonderful inputs. She called and I din't answer it. I think this will close the chapter. Your advices are well taken and I will never involve with ladies in my practice.


----------

